# Opinions on Furminator



## chrisfpatterson

We have a furminator brush that we use on our 5month old Denver. I'm just wondering if this is the best style brush for undercoat and top coat management, he is blowing out his puppy coat and summer coat simultaneously I believe?


----------



## puddles everywhere

It's actually ripping through his fur like a razor, not good on his coat. Get a rake to clean out the undercoat and save his fur.


----------



## chrisfpatterson

puddles everywhere said:


> It's actually ripping through his fur like a razor, not good on his coat. Get a rake to clean out the undercoat and save his fur.


Suggestions on brand?


----------



## Sweet Girl

You can also try an Equigroomer. Great for getting out the undercoat and spay/neuter coat, but easy on the top coat.


----------



## puddles everywhere

I picked a double row rake on Chewy.com. I also have a slicker brush and a regular pin brush with rubber tips. The rake is to remove the undercoat, slicker (wire bristle) brush helps with shedding of the adult coat and the pin brush helps the adult hair shinny.
I still have to vacuum daily but the girls enjoy the brushing.


----------



## Rambo's mom

We use an inexpensive rake by Conair, that we purchased at Petsmart two years ago. It's very good at taking out the burrs that attach to Rambo as well as everyday grooming. It is very effective at removing the loose undercoat without hurting the topcoat. And like Puddles everywhere, we still have to vacuum everyday. And Rambo would be brushed every hour if he had his way. What a life.


----------



## chrisfpatterson

If anyone has Amazon links to good brushes I'd love them.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Here is a few to check out. Nothing real expensive.


----------



## chrisfpatterson

puddles everywhere said:


> Here is a few to check out. Nothing real expensive.
> 
> View attachment 737946
> 
> 
> View attachment 737954
> 
> 
> View attachment 737962



Thanks much! Is there a preferred order you use them in?


----------



## puddles everywhere

Nope... depends on the purpose. If we have been for a walk in the woods and have stickers or rolled in the dirt we use the slicker brush. We used the rake to remove the massive amount of puppy undercoat she had. We could have made another dog! Most times for the daily brushing we use the pin brush.

I'm no groomer, just trying the have the necessary tools to attack the problem of the day. I also have a metal (with handle) comb... nail clippers and dremel tool for nails (really cheap at harbor freight)... be sure to get the powder that stops bleeding if you get too close. Sissors, thinning shears for behind the ears/neck and feet... nothing real expensive but it does the trick.
I found that the purchase of the grooming table really saved my back and purchase of a commercial blow dryer (no heat) made this process go faster.
Not all of this is necessary but at 65 I like to find ways to make life easier  and have 2 golden retrievers to keep clean.


----------



## G-bear

Just a hint when you buy a slicker brush....I would try to get one like the photo posted by Puddles everywhere. The one that has the button on the back which allow you to push up the base part of the brush. It makes cleaning the brush much easier.


----------



## Tom Maddox

We have had one for about three weeks. My golden is a therapy dog so we bathe her the night before our hospital rounds and brush her in the morning. She is sporting a summer clip right now but we find the Furminator is excellent. Believe me I was skeptical and thought it was expensive. Not good for tangles and long hair but it does a great job of getting the loose and hair off and it is great to clean the brush. She seems to love it like a back scratch. Just one more tool to the box of puppie supplies.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Tom Maddox It's not getting the loose hair off it's actually cutting the hair. It's like using a curry comb on a horse... it strips the hair.
To maintain a healthy non clipped coat, the fulminator will damage the fur. While I don't want to start a debate on the issue of clipping vs. not clipping, it's really not a good idea. The undercoat actually protects your dog, winter or summer. It's sort of like wearing a wet suit. It's easier for you but not so good for your dog.


----------



## Rambo's mom

Thanks for the recommendation, Puddles! I ordered that slicker brush from Amazon Prime yesterday morning. We used it last night and loved it. Next order, the pin brush! 

Sidenote. My family calls it Rambo Prime. It seems almost everything I order is for him.


----------



## Elizabeth19

I absolutely recommend you to try The Rubold Dematting Tool, it's gentle and easy to use, I like its design though (which is important) , read all the pros and cons and understood that I should buy it. My dog is happy to use it too, cause it never damaged his skin. Maybe you'll find anything more suitable for you.


----------



## murphy1

Murphy has a very thick coat!!!! I just watched a video on the "equigroomer". It appears to do the same thing as the furminator, am I wrong?


----------



## jwemt81

I would never use a Furminator or a Golden or any other double-coated breed. They tend to take out way too much undercoat. I just use a good rake during heavy shedding periods.


----------

